# Carte ATI Radeon 9600 Pro Mac/PC



## photo42 (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait-il si la Carte ATI Radeon 9600 Pro Mac/PC AGP 8X (compatible AGP 4X parait-il) fonctionne pour un Power Mac G4 733 AGP 4X ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils, en fait je voudrais juste remplacer la carte AGP d'origine un peu faible en mémoire vidéo, pour afficher plus rapidement OS-X panthère et bientôt Tiger.


----------



## MarcMame (20 Janvier 2006)

J'ai une 9800Pro AGP8x dans mon MDD qui n'a qu'un port AGP 4X, je suppose donc que ça doit également fonctionner avec une 9600. N'oublie pas que si tu achètes une carte PC, il faudra la flasher avec le bios Mac.


----------



## lexspidey (21 Janvier 2006)

il semble que cette version de la 9600 es compatible Mac/Pc sans la flasher, mais j'en suis pas sur...


----------

